# Stupid, Stupid Question



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay I know I'm probably a complete idiot but I just can't figure out what this part of the skin is for?

EDIT: I finally figured it out-the pieces go on either side and wrap around. Good grief, would it have killed DecalGirl to include a diagram or something? Or maybe I'm just an idiot...lol


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Okay I know I'm probably a complete idiot but I just can't figure out what this part of the skin is for?


No stupid questions here NYC, all questions are legit.  Is that the back cover piece? I didn't cover the back of my Kindle. I'm sure you will get some more answers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that the piece to go around the charger?  I can't remember...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Although, I don't have a skin for my Kindle. I believe that is for your charger.

Aha, Betsy. GMTA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Although, I don't have a skin for my Kindle. I believe that is for your charger.
> 
> Aha, Betsy. GMTA


We must have been totally simultaneous, as I didn't get the dreaded "there has been a post" response! LOL!

I went and dug out my skin sheet to see what the charger skin looked like, and yes, that's it!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that the piece to go around the charger? I can't remember...
> 
> Betsy


Shows how much I know and I *do * have a skin. LOL Thank goodness I used the pieces needed to properly skin Leisel.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, it is the charger cover. I also used the retangular piece that would cover the thumb wheel to put on my usb cable.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

This was good to know since my skin is on it's way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

No it's not-it's much too big.

EDIT- I finally figured it out-the pieces go on either side and wrap around. Good grief, would it have killed DecalGirl to include a diagram or something? Or maybe I'm just an idiot...lol


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> No it's not-it's much too big.


How big is it??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here you go, everyone. A skinned charger.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I know that I am in the great minority here, but skins on kindle's look grotesque to me.  I cannot imagine doing that ato my beautiful toy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> I know that I am in the great minority here, but skins on kindle's look grotesque to me. I cannot imagine doing that ato my beautiful toy.


That's okay, Dori. I still love you anyway.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Leslie,  and looky here, I am Jane Austen.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Thanks Leslie, and looky here, I am Jane Austen.


Way to go! w00t!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Thanks Leslie, and looky here, I am Jane Austen.


Wahoo, Dori! We're celebrating!










Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Dori on reaching 500!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on 500 posts Dori!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here you go, everyone. A skinned charger.


*LOL, you music staffs are flying in formation *


----------

